
A Collection of Useful .gitignore Templates - gintas
http://github.com/github/gitignore
======
pilif
I'm of the opinion that artifacts of IDEs an OSes should not be part of a
projects .gitignore. After all, different people could be using different
environments for development and I really don't see the need for a projects
.gitignore to contain the subset of all possible artifacts.

Use .git/info/exclude or a repository independent personal .gitignore for
this.

The projects file is for files created by running the code or maybe some
unavoidable build artifacts happening in all cases (.o files for example)

I really hate commits with messages like "updating .gitignore for Joe's new
IDE"

------
avar
Some projects like Git itself refuse to add editor droppings like _~ and #_ to
.gitignore. They consider the .gitignore file to be _only_ for things that the
build system produces, e.g. *.o and binaries.

If you want to ignore things that your editor adds you should add it in
.git/info/excludes, not .gitignore.

~~~
graywh
I put text editor stuff in my global .gitignore

------
chr15
If you are using Django/Python, it might be useful to add *.pyc to your
gitignore. These are compiled python files.

Also, if you're developing on a Mac, it would also be useful to add .DS_Store.
It's an invisible file, and it just stores some properties of that directory,

~~~
__mt0d
I believe these are already covered:

    
    
      https://github.com/github/gitignore/blob/master/Python.gitignore
    
      https://github.com/github/gitignore/blob/master/Global/OSX.gitignore

~~~
chr15
Yeah, I only looked at the Django gitignore.

------
eeperson
It seems like a lot of these should have leading slashes so they only match
the root directory and not any file with that name.

------
mcav
Anyone got a good Clojure one?

~~~
sirn
The one created by Leiningen is pretty good.

    
    
        .cake
        pom.xml
        *.jar
        *.war
        lib
        classes
        build

~~~
xenomachina
It's interesting that the Java one doesn't list *.jar.

~~~
brettnak
Probably because sometimes you want to check libraries into your project. For
custom jars, I'd immagine you'd want to specify their paths exactly, or
something like (bin|build)/*.jar

~~~
sid0
Can't you exclude all jars by default and add whatever libs you do want to
check in? I don't know too much about git, but that is how I would do it in
Mercurial. (In Mercurial, if you specify an explicit filename, it overrides
.hgignore.)

~~~
mbudde
You can, you just need to use ``git add -f`` otherwise you get an error.

